# 50 Cal. Hawken



## scott30415 (Jul 11, 2016)

I just purchased a used 50 Cal. Pioneer in great shape and a clean barrel with a 1:48 twist. I have a more modern inline but got the itch for a side hammer percussion. I am going with Goex FFg, but I have read of some useing FFFg. I am also looking at the 275 grain maxi hunter or casting my own 250 grain REAL bullets, am I headed in the right direction with this style muzzleloader?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2016)

scott30415 said:


> I just purchased a used 50 Cal. Pioneer in great shape and a clean barrel with a 1:48 twist. I have a more modern inline but got the itch for a side hammer percussion. I am going with Goex FFg, but I have read of some useing FFFg. I am also looking at the 275 grain maxi hunter or casting my own 250 grain REAL bullets, am I headed in the right direction with this style muzzleloader?



Yes. Except if you don't want to shoot roundballs, I would definitely go with the 350-grain Maxi-hunter instead of the 275. I have killed an enormous pile of deer with them, and they are extremely  deadly. I don't care much for the 275s. 85-90 grains of FFg should push the 350 right through a deer and 6 inches into the ground on the other side. I've never recovered a Maxi-hunter from a deer that I can remember. The main advantage of a half-inch diameter bore is the ability to shoot a big, heavy chunk of lead that smites deer like Thor's hammer.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 14, 2016)

I use the REAL bullets in my 50 cal inline and like them alot....very easy to load, but as accurate as a sabot with a 45 cal bullet...
I do have 2 - .54 cal Hawkens (slow twist) and
have shot the Maxi bullets and they hit deer VERY hard.....Maxi Balls usually knock the deer
down where the REAL bullets go right thru and
leave a good blood trail (usually short distance).
I use Pyrodex and starting to use 777.....
Good luck !!


----------



## frankwright (Jul 15, 2016)

I have had several .50 Caliber hawken style rifles, an Investarms from Cabela's, A Lyman trade Rifle, and another I can't remeber the brand.
I always used FFFG and it always worked well for me. I have shot a bunch of different bullets starting with the T/C Maxihunter.

Mostly I shoot a patched round ball or the Great Plains 385 gr bullet. 

I always switch nipples to shoot musket caps. More flame and easier to handle too.
Both killed deer pretty well.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/53...caliber-385-grain-lead-hollow-point-box-of-20


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 25, 2016)

I just loaded my TC Hawken with patched round ball and 90gr. of FFFg Goex. Rifle went Boom just fine. I haven't shot at a target with it yet tho.

 I'm wondering if I can use BH209 in my Hawken safely, or should I avoid it all together? Does it produce higher pressures? I'm only wanting a decent deer round and don't contemplate using more than 100 grains for anything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 25, 2016)

In my 50 caliber Hawken-Plains rifle I load a patched round ball over 70 grains of FFFg DuPont Goex blackpowder. This load will push that piece of lead completely through a deer at ranges up to and over 100 yards.


----------



## Roadking65 (Jul 27, 2016)

oops! guess 90gr a bit too much?
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Jul 28, 2016)

Roadking65 said:


> I'm wondering if I can use BH209 in my Hawken safely, or should I avoid it all together?



Leave the replica powder for the in-liners...stick with real blackpowder in that traditional rifle. Better ignition for one.


----------

